# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Giant Defy Advanced 2020 kokemuksia

## kotilo

Hei,
Onko kenelläkään täällä Giant Defy Advanced 2020 vuosimallin pyörää tai muutoin ollut ajossa?
Haluaisin tietää kokemuksistasi. Lisäksi kiinnostaa mikä osasarja, mistä ostit, onnistuiko koeajo ja miten pelasi palvelu.

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/fi/bi...-advanced-2020

Olen 10 vuotta ajanut cyclocrossilla ja nyt haluaisin vaihtaa endurance tyyppiseen maantiepyörään. Minulle riittää 105 osat tai jopa Tiagra

----------

